# D.compressiceps fry! :D



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

hello again, i now have about 48 fry that i striped from my young female tonight. here is a picture of them . wanted to share .

it was a bit early but considering this is her first time with a male i didn't want to let her starve that long. shes only 5 inches.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice. Good luck raising them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Cute stuff!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys .


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Little update The fry have been eating for a few days now and are very active. none have died yet either so all is good there. This is them chomping down on an Algae Wafer. I also feed them on BBS of course.

I am guessing they are about 23-25 days old now, i haven't been keeping track lol..


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

they are looking good. congrats.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice progress. keep the updates coming.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

new pic of the fry's progress, sorry for the Massive fail cleaning on the window lol. 

and i am in the middle of cleaning out my 180 gallon and i thought i might as well strip the female thats been holding for a while so heres a pic of the new guys too lol...


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

WOw, massive streakage  . Those babies in the second pic are sooo cool, it looks like they all ate a little pearl and are now swimming around.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol, yeah it is pretty neat , just sold mom fish and dad fish too so now im stuck with all there kids shesh... lol


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> lol, yeah it is pretty neat , just sold mom fish and dad fish too so now im stuck with all there kids shesh... lol


throw out the old, bring in the new eh? lol


----------



## fish (Dec 1, 2009)

will you be selling any of the fry? If so where are you located?


----------

